# My first system... from the ground up



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi guys, i am Chris. i am new to the forum here, ran across it the other day chasing down some HT systems for christmas.

I am 15, and really have no source of income other than my birthday and christmas (that first job still eludes me). my purpose for a home theater is not so much for movies, but for music. i am, at heart, a true music lover. i like all kinds, save for country and just love that little button labeled 'bass'. in fact, for my 12th birthday, i spent every penny i had saved up for the previous year, on two twelve inch woofers. needless to say, i loved it and recently decided it was time to start looking into a real system, something better. but this is enough about my boring life :yawn: :snoring:

The other day i was boredom-shopping (we all do it, just cruising the web, looking at things you want, but don't really need) and came across partsexpress.com's selection of HT subs. i was looking at 10's, and 12's, and was about to click back to google when i said ''hey, i haven't owned an 18, haven't heard an 18, never actually seen a good 18.... maybe i will buy an 18'' and so it began. my hunt for the rare, affordable yet good sounding subwoofer.

I checked out the dayton audio DCS450-4 Classic. at $114 it looks decent. i could hope for more in terms of Xmax, but then again, it has the surface area of a small country. to make my goals clear, my first objective is loud. but not at the sacrifice of quality. i don't want one, without the other. and i am finding that to be difficult. very difficult, as every system i have owned was one, or the other. i am not a big fan of pre-made systems either, i prefer the satisfaction of putting it together myself. 

To let you rest your eyes from reading my huge post, i will get to the point. will that driver accomplish what i am trying to do? enclosure size is no problem, i prefer ported, as the majority of my music is rap, and i am after all, a basshead. if it will not be the best option for me, (my budget is 150 and under, purely focusing on the sub-stage right now) what do you recommend? i am open to all options, but i would definitely like to have the opportunity to work with, and learn about 18's.

Now that i have carpal-tunnel from typing this :gah: , i will shut up and listen :reading:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the Shack!

I am assuming you want to go the DIY way. This also means that building a proper enclosure for the sub is important do you have access to the proper tools to do such a job?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

i do not personally, but thus far in my audio endeavors my neighbor has been kind enough to let me use his tools and such. in addition, my brother has had more subs and amps than most of us have cells in our brains, and though he is more of the car audio type (as am i, but alas, i cannot drive my poor little ford, until my windshield is repaired, and of course i get my license!) he is very knowledgeable in this field, and quite good with carpentry, he built a few woofer boxes back in the day. so, in case i wasn't clear, as i do like to talk a lot, yes i do


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this section of our forum, there is lots of information regarding building your own sub as well as links to suppliers that frequent the Shack.


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

ah you remind me of myself when I was younger. I would recommend checking out win isd from linear team. It is very helpful in designing your own enclosures. Good luck.


----------

